

Apple Granted Patent for “Digital Camera System with Remote” - hnnewguy
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/search-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=Apple&s2=GoPro&OS=Apple+AND+GoPro&RS=Apple+AND+GoPro

======
dognotdog
I'm struggling to discover the novelty. Can anybody pinpoint what exactly this
is supposed to be?

~~~
RexRollman
I see nothing novel about this. Personally, I have become convinced that the
Patent Office is more interested in the fees than anything else.

